# Philips to Introduce 'Widescreen' Cinema TV



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Philips later this year plans to introduce a High-Definition TV that has the widest aspect ratio yet, according to an article by Wired.com.

The set, called the Cinema 21:9, will be a 56-inch LCD HDTV and will deliver the closest proportions yet to a screen in a movie theater. Wired reports that the aspect ratio will be 2:33 to 1, close to the 2.39:1 that many movies are offered.

Consequently, the Cinema 21:9 would avoid the letterboxing now seen on many high-def sets during a movie playback, even for a Blu-ray disc. However, Wired reports that there are only about 3,000 movies now available with the widescreeen 2.35:1 ratio. 

Philips says the set will be introduced later this year, but did not provide any pricing details or a specific launch date.

T3, the UK-based site, says Philips is planning to start a web site for the Cinema 21:9 on January 29, presumably to promote its launch in Great Britain, if not elsewhere.


DVD and Blu-ray movies without the black bars on the top and bottom
on 2:35:1 Movies.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Almost all the DVD's I own are in the 2:35:1 aspect ratio.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

now we can make people look even fatter?

that will happen if directv does not add support for 21:9


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Okay, but Blu-Rays aren't anamorphic, so you'd also need a player that knew how to crop off the hard-coded black bars on your Blu-Ray discs. Or, I suppose, the TV could be designed to do this.

But I don't expect much success for this TV. Imagine watching 4:3 on it; you'd only be using about half of the screen. Though I suppose with PiP, you could get 2 nearly full 4:3 windows on the screen.

The 1.77:1 ratio selected for widescreen TVs was selected for good reason: it is the optimum size for the RANGE of aspect ratios in common use.

On the other hand, options are rarely a bad thing...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Since the ratio of TV to DVD viewing in our household is about 95%/5%, a display with that aspect ratio would be a poor choice for us. Just my .02. Others may disagree. /steve


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> Since the ratio of TV to DVD viewing in our household is about 95%/5%, a display with that aspect ratio would be a poor choice for us. Just my .02. Others may disagree. /steve


i agree, but it sure would be cool to watch BD's on:lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

dorfd1 said:


> now we can make people look even fatter?
> 
> that will happen if directv does not add support for 21:9


You mean Rachel Ray's backside is going to look even larger then it does now :eek2:


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Scary


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I saw the prototype of this display when I worked for the company.

It's great for cinenamascope, but for the rest of the stuff if leaves a lot of screen unfilled.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

dorfd1 said:


> now we can make people look even fatter?
> 
> that will happen if directv does not add support for 21:9


Now the whole world will look like me Bwaahahhahaha!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

For the love of all that is holy, please let us not see Rosie O'Donnell on the screen if this TV comes to fruition.


----------

